# Pricing A Vermeer BC600xl



## Tree Frog

Been looking for a new chipper and am pricing out a Vermeer BC600xl. I'm being quoted around $11,500. Opinions on this machine and price? Thanks.


----------



## Tree Frog

Must have asked the wrong question. Currently all I need is a 6" chipper for the area that I am at. Wood is scarse and is a comidity. Cord prices are $150-300+ depending on wood type and quality. As for dealers, I have a local Vemeer rep with no dedicated shop facilities. Not much beyond that. So if any one has some information that would lead me not to purchase this unit, I would appreciate it. 

Thanks


----------



## skwerl

never heard of it. I know the 625 isn't worth the time to drag it to a jobsite. Even the BC1000 hasn't gained a lot of favor with those who own it. IMO if you must buy a small Vermeer and you must buy new, I'd be looking at the BC935 with the deisel. I've rented them before and they handle the small brush almost as well as the larger machines.


----------



## TreeJunkie

i agree w/ most of skwerl's thoughts. My experience w/ the 6'' capacity vermeer was less than desirable. I prob could have trailered the brush away faster. Unless you're chipping twigs and grass clippings then go larger. You would be better served buying a used 12" machine than buying a new 6". You should have no prob. finding a good used 1250 for around 12k...


----------



## Tree Frog

Thanks, I will keep shopping.


----------



## SilentElk

As long as you are within 25 minutes of dumping site for branches and they charge less than $5 a cubic yard, it is cheaper and FASTER over the course of a year to buy a 14 ft trailer, load them yourself, haul them, pay the guy to dump and drive back than pay pay one guy to cut up a truck load of brush small enough to fit into the machine and another to feed the twigs through. A used 12" can literally do in 100 hrs what a 6" would do in it's lifetime. 

Like using a Honda Accord to haul logs off a site. Seriously a waste of time.


----------



## jeffrockhall

i think you can chew the branches faster than that vermeer can chip, if you must have 6 inch chipper i think a morbark has a 6inch with a diesel on it.


----------

